# .45 auto Millenium frame cracking?



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been told to be careful about putting the heavier 230gr ammunition through the Millenium Pro PT-745 and PT-145 as the frame will tend to break from the heavby load's pressure. Has anyone had this happen or is it just a rumor? 

If it is true, where can I get some practice FMJ 185gr?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Browning designed the 1911 around 230gr FMJ. Calling a .45cal 230gr bullet an unusually heavy load would be questionable.

Standard SAMMI specs adjust propellant charge to bullet weight to keep pressures within a specified maximum. IE. heavier bullets have less propellant. All commercially available handguns are designed around SAMMI standards. Any gun that will crack using SAMMI spec ammo is of substandard design.

If chamber pressures are worrisome to you, avoid +P and +P+ rounds as they are certainly designed to exceed SAMMI standards.


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I am not really worried. I trust Taurus to design a gun to handle the ammo it was designed for. They recommend a 230gr round. Someone just warned me about them cracking. I think they just got a bad apple. I have never had any problems with any of my Taurus handguns.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have put several thousand rounds of 230g FMJ and HP factory and handloads through my PT145. No problemo.


----------

